# Lumber Storage



## Larry S (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey guys, I am looking to build a rolling lumber storage rack. Does anyone have one that I can look at so I can get ideas on what I need/want.
Thanks


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

Larry,
Here are some links to plans for lumber storage.
http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodworking-plans/shop-organization/store-cutoffs-and-small-wood-pieces/[/URL

[URL="http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/099/extras/panel-cutting-lumber-cart/"]http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/099/extras/panel-cutting-lumber-cart/

ShopNotes Magazine - Roll-Around Store-All - Extra

I hope these help.

Jack


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

One more you can check How to Build a Sheet Goods Cart : How-To : DIY Network


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Larry...

A rolling lumber rack is a great thing!! I know, I built one several years back.. 5 rows of shelves on front and back, six pockets on the side for longer pieces. Worked great until the weight of the whole thing caught up with me. If you do build yourself one, make sure to use nice size casters...and reinforce the bottom frame. Mine actually buckled under its own weight. I did use 3/4" ply all around and 3" casters which turned out to be completely inadequate. Fortunately for me, the spot she finally gave out at, worked out fine, and there she sits to this day..:jester:


----------

